# Whats The Best Beer You Have Had?



## craigo (13/7/11)

Just curoious on what you thought was the best beer you have had not including homebrew?


----------



## chunckious (13/7/11)

Thornygoat....bloody brilliant!!!!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/7/11)

Definitely XXXX Gold mate.


----------



## chunckious (13/7/11)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Definitely XXXX Gold mate.



Not a big fan of "New World" big bold tasting beers.


----------



## Brad Churchill (13/7/11)

This is a difficult one as there are so many nice beers out there and it depends on the moment.

I am a member of Beermasons so have had plenty of really nice beers through those guys.

But I will say a beer that I have enjoyed a lot recently was Arctic Fox APA on tap at Mrs Parma's in Little Bourke St East Melbourne. 
Bloody beautiful beer and as I am heading back over to Melbourne this week will definately have a couple while there.

Cheers
Brad


----------



## iScarlet (13/7/11)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Definitely XXXX Gold mate.




XXXX Thirsty Dog not even rate? That was rool fancy when it came out. Shame it was discontinued.
:icon_vomit:


----------



## Nick JD (13/7/11)




----------



## [email protected] (13/7/11)

Hmm wish i could get a good chimay blue..

Only bought 2 so far and they both tasted like cooking sherry, at 8 - 9 bucks a pop ..

Hopefully i can get to Belgium for a day/night when im over in UK.


----------



## jbumpstead (13/7/11)

Epic Armageddon!


----------



## riverside (13/7/11)

Stone & Wood Pacific ale...Love those Galaxy hops..


----------



## michael_aussie (13/7/11)

Smithwicks from the tap in Ireland.


----------



## zebba (13/7/11)

Cantillon Gueuze Bio Lambic or Boon Mariage Parfait. Both awesome.


----------



## Pollux (13/7/11)

Unibroue Terrible.............Or Brewdog's Hardcore IPA.......

Best sessionable beer.......Murray's Punch and Judy.


----------



## Spork (13/7/11)

Wife has me doing Dry July - so I gotta say the next one I drink will be the best one...


----------



## wakkatoo (13/7/11)

La Mort Subite Guerze from the tap in Brussels :icon_drool2: 

Best one I've had in Aus was one I had last night - Epic Pale Ale.


----------



## manticle (13/7/11)

Best is hard to say but favourite of the moment is probably:


----------



## wakkatoo (13/7/11)

^^^^ooh thats a good one too - had that in Belgium as well. Caused me to 'lose' my wife for a while :icon_drunk:


----------



## ginsoakedstranger (13/7/11)

Went to "Beer Deluxe" at Fed Square not long ago and got a Two Brother's Voodoo Baltic Porter. Simply amazing! Other-worldly.


----------



## chunckious (13/7/11)

riverside said:


> Stone & Wood Pacific ale...Love those Galaxy hops..



**** that is a overrated beer to my tastes. I give kudo`s to originality (my experience), but not very drinkable.


----------



## hoppinmad (13/7/11)

Spork said:


> Wife has me doing Dry July - so I gotta say the next one I drink will be the best one...



You poor bastard! She chose a month with 31 days in it too!


----------



## barls (13/7/11)

WESTVLETEREN Abt (yellow top) was absolutely devine


----------



## ekul (13/7/11)

Chunkious said:


> **** that is a overrated beer to my tastes. I give kudo`s to originality (my experience), but not very drinkable.



Are you talking about the bottled stuff? I used to drink the stone and wood draught ale everyday and loved every sip. Bought some bottles a few months ago to show a mate and it was not even half as good. It wasn't bad, but it it left this terrible aftertaste on my tongue. After 3 bottles it started tasting like mandarins or something. I thought that maybe my tastebuds had changed, but i had some on tap last week and it was the bomb.


----------



## chunckious (13/7/11)

ekul said:


> Are you talking about the bottled stuff? I used to drink the stone and wood draught ale everyday and loved every sip. Bought some bottles a few months ago to show a mate and it was not even half as good. It wasn't bad, but it it left this terrible aftertaste on my tongue. After 3 bottles it started tasting like mandarins or something. I thought that maybe my tastebuds had changed, but i had some on tap last week and it was the bomb.



Yeah mate, opion from the bottle. Only had it on tap once but I reckon my tasters where already rattled by bigger beers.


----------



## Muggus (13/7/11)

manticle said:


> Best is hard to say but favourite of the moment is probably:





barls said:


> WESTVLETEREN Abt (yellow top) was absolutely devine


After trying both, i've gotta say my preference is with the Rochefort. Whilst they're both phemonenally great beers...i'd say the best 2 i've ever tried...the Rochefort has a rich, almost chocolately porty plummy character that I just adore. 
Wish I could get my hands on more Westy 12 to make more comparisons though... :chug:


----------



## yardy (13/7/11)

after a poop day in the salt mines i would have to say it's the pils i just necked :icon_cheers:


----------



## michael_aussie (13/7/11)

Spork said:


> Wife has me doing Dry July - so I gotta say the next one I drink will be the best one...


we are doing a fitness program at work and Dry July was suggested .... I 'd rather do more exercise


----------



## microbe (13/7/11)

I've not tasted nearly as many as I would like - working on it though.

Best thus far for me would have to be the Hallertau Porter Noir Pinot Noir and the Stuntman was pretty damn good too.

Locally enjoying some Gage Roads Sleeping Giant IPA atm.

Cheers,

microbe


----------



## fergi (13/7/11)

Nick JD said:


>




overrated,overpriced.


----------



## fergi (13/7/11)

riverside said:


> Stone & Wood Pacific ale...Love those Galaxy hops..



my preferences change at times but i love this one at the moment.
fergi


----------



## np1962 (13/7/11)

riverside said:


> Stone & Wood Pacific ale...Love those Galaxy hops..


Had this on tap at Beer Deluxe the other week and while it was refreshing and the Galaxy hops shone I found it a little thin for my palate.
Wouldn't turn it down if someone bought one for me though. :icon_cheers: 
Nige


----------



## Gulpa (13/7/11)

Had a 1996 Thomas Hardy a few months ago. May not be the best beer Ive had but certainly in the top 5 (and possibly top english).

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## dreadhead (13/7/11)

Recently had a Weihenstephaner Vitus..... that moves right up near the top of the list. :icon_drool2:


----------



## 6tri6ple6 (13/7/11)

I change my best beer a lot but at the moment it is Leffe Blonde.


----------



## chrisso81 (13/7/11)

Chunkious said:


> **** that is a overrated beer to my tastes. I give kudo`s to originality (my experience), but not very drinkable.



Each to their own mate, I hate VB but 90% of the beer-drinking population can't be wrong!

Best beer is such a subjective thing, whilst I've been drinking some Coopers Vintage, stout and White Rabbit Dark lately you wouldn't catch me drinking them in the heat of summer


----------



## pmash (13/7/11)

Bumma said:


> Epic Armageddon!



yep, best bottled beer currently available IMHO at the moment.................but.........
Feral Razorback on tap ..........fn hard to beat....and that for me was last year at the St.Kilda Taphouse :icon_drool2:


----------



## IainMcLean (13/7/11)

View attachment 47065


----------



## malt_shovel (14/7/11)

Feral's Funky Junkie...

If you are in WA, go to Feral's and drink this beer....I am a convert to sour beer after drinking this.


----------



## Doogiechap (14/7/11)

Absolutely mind blowing!
Many thanks to Ant who introduced me to this.
I have just crushed the grain for a clone of this and lets just say that the anticipations is high ! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Zizzle (14/7/11)

The best I have had would have to be a 4 year old Dogfish Head World Wide stout that one of the boys from DFH gave me. Drank it somewhere off the blue ridge parkway in the Appalachian's camped next to my motorcycle.

Apart from that these are some of our faves locally.


----------



## NDH (14/7/11)

Finally got down to the Lord Nelson late last year and had a few 3 Sheets from the tap. A different beer to the bottled variety and utterly delicious. Still my favourite and sadly can't be matched by the bottle, seems many have similar sentiment toward the stone and wood which I also like from the tap.

NDH


----------



## DennisKing (14/7/11)

Green Kind Abbot ale, draught pre 1980. A true mans beer.


----------



## Julez (14/7/11)

The best sessionable and accessable beer for me in terms of price has to be Mac's Sassy Red. So well balanced - LOVE that beer!


----------



## Goofinder (14/7/11)

+1 for Rochefort 10.


----------



## Nick JD (14/7/11)

fergi said:


> overrated,overpriced.



Oh, sorry. I thought the thread was asking what _*my *_best beer was. 

It's $3 a bottle in Canada, and is fresh - I went nuts on it and as such I have to say it's my best beer. Australian tax laws seem to make it expensive.

Although I do worry that you don't agree.


----------



## humulus (14/7/11)

De Struise Pannepot!! had it on tap in Antwerp bloody devine,also any of the 3 Westvelteren (the blond,gold top was awsome),and for a daily drinker a "bolleke"of De Koninck
as you can tell i love my belgians!!!! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## enuun (14/7/11)

Internationally, I will go for the Rochefort 8, the 10 is a wee bit big for me
Any of the coopers vintage for an Australian choice
locally where I am (Singapore), it has got to be Brewerkz Hopsback bitter


----------



## Tim (14/7/11)

Draught: DogFish Head 90 Minute IPA if it's fresh. It gets an ash like taste when it's a little old.
Bottled: SnakeDog IPA from Flying Dog Brewery.
Cask: Fuller's London Porter


----------



## fraser_john (14/7/11)

Spent a week in Seattle Washington in the very early 90's, spent four hours at the Redhook Brewery drinking their ESB before going and seeing Soundgarden play at a very small venue.

The beers still stick out in my minds eye as being the best beer ever, never had I tasted beers with such flavour straight from the tap.


----------



## petesbrew (14/7/11)

Always a hard one to pin down.
The best beer definitely tastes 10 times better when the location and moment is right too.


----------



## outbreak (14/7/11)

TTL!


----------



## Bizier (14/7/11)

malt_shovel said:


> Feral's Funky Junkie...
> 
> If you are in WA, go to Feral's and drink this beer....I am a convert to sour beer after drinking this.



I have to say that I haven't been amazingly enamoured by any beer for a fair while, and I had a tiny sample of this recently and spent about 10 mins nosing the poor thing, so it has probably been my most enjoyed beer for months. Very good stuff.

I have to add that I tried the Rochefort 8 a while ago, and it really surprised me how utterly delicious and drinkable it is. Very dangerous stuff.


----------



## cubbie (14/7/11)

Rocherfort 8 is probably my fav.


----------



## .DJ. (14/7/11)

tough call because it can depend on circumstance...

but if I was only allowed one beer before I died it would be...


----------



## argon (14/7/11)

First time i had this it blew my mind cause it was so tasty and easy to drink... a definite go to Belgian.


----------



## Kranky (14/7/11)

Jaywalker (2008) from Walking Man in Stevenson, Washington state is my all time favourite. For the most part it's only available at the brewpub, which is in small country town about 50 minutes drive from Portland. It checks in at 12.7% ABV but you can't really notice any alcohol heat. 

I've tried to clone it and have 40l under my house, haven't tried any yet. Hope it's close to the original as I won't be visiting the west coast again any time soon.


----------



## Eggs (14/7/11)

tates change so often, and there are so many beers. but one of by best beer memories, and one beer that i miss particularly is flowers origional that we were drinking in the windmill, in stratford apon avon. I recall it as being the perfect english ale.


----------



## MitchDudarko (14/7/11)

At the moment... It's this:





I can't get enough hops! I'm biased though... I just bought some shares in the Equity for Punks II program.


----------



## Pollux (14/7/11)

It comes in cans????


----------



## loikar (14/7/11)

Two captains double IPA.


----------



## sm0902 (14/7/11)

Have to agree with the Punk IPA. Managed to get a few at Dan Murphy's in western Sydney for 95 cents each. Really, really good beer. Very clean beer.

I also tried their 77 Lager and considered this just as good. I want more.

I also had a Rogue Brutal IPA I just purchased at the Spotted Cow in Toowoomba. Probably as good as the Punk IPA.

Best beer?

Either of these three. I've had [probably] over 250 different beers, including quite a few craft beers - and these three beers just seem to stand out for me.


----------



## Lecterfan (14/7/11)

craigo said:


> Just curoious on what you thought was the best beer you have had not including homebrew?




Its always interesting reading these threads. Mostly due to the subjective nature of it all...

For me, in regards to the above criteria, I would be looking for something that rocked my world, but that I could drink several of, several days in a row. Also, I think it is relative, and the more I have got into AG brewing the less I have been rocked back on my heels by commercial beers (you did say "not including homebrew").

Coming from a fantastically bogan VB and Jim Beam background, I'd have to say that the first time I had Little Creatures Bright Ale (however many years ago it was...), I fell in love. Sure there are more exciting, more adventurous, hoppier, this-ier, that-ier beers, but that beer will always have a vey special place in my heart... I haven't bought one for about 12 months, but my memories of it are fantastic haha...


edit: however if we look at more recent candidates instead of purely relative and circumstantial, I'd include chimay blue definitely. Other than that, with ruling out homebrews I'm lost. I have drunk an enormous amount of fantastic homebrew since Jan (mostly NOT my own haha).


----------



## Mobbee007 (14/7/11)

Murrays Imperious with Rochefort 10 & Leffe Vieille Cuvee not too far behind :icon_drool2:


----------



## Pistol (14/7/11)

Too hard, but Brewdog/ Stone Bashah and Rochefort 10 would definately be up there.


----------



## Cocko (14/7/11)

The 'Best beer' ever is probably very situation driven and probably doesn't reflect so much on the beer.. as there has been many.

What beer would I have if I could have any - SNPA [FRESH]

Simple man I am.


----------



## yum beer (14/7/11)

This was not the 'best beer' I have ever had, but certainly was one of the most enjoyable.

Vanuatu Tusker whilst sitting on deck of a chartered cruiser/yacht travelling to a remote pacific island beach for some lunch and snorkelling all whilst enjoying your 40th birthday,

sometimes the location is everything :icon_cheers:


----------



## joshuahardie (15/7/11)

Overall hands down it would have to be Cantillion Gueuze 100% Lambic Bio.

There are so many other beers that come so close, especially when you start breaking them down into favourite beers by style, or country.

Right up there would be
Nogne-0 batch #100
Stone Ruination IPA
Murrays Anniversary Ale 1
Rochefort 10
Unibroue - Trois Pisoles

I better stop before the list blows out


----------



## Sydneybrewer (15/7/11)

can not fault this one, perfect was what came to mind






this as above


----------



## tipsy (15/7/11)

Leffe Bruin


----------



## lynchy81 (15/7/11)

Murrays best extra porter.....


----------



## red ghost (15/7/11)

Nikko beer, from Japan.. The best damn beer I have ever had the privilege to drink especially after the wife sprayed sun-screen in my eyes whilst on our honeymoon in Japan. Def a country I would live in.. well up until the nuclear ****-out...


----------



## Kiwimike (15/7/11)

In NZ definitely Black Mac - especially draught, in Oz Fat Yak!


----------



## 2much2spend (15/7/11)

Holgate Hopinator


----------



## Shed101 (15/7/11)

Hargreaves Hill ESB c.2008/9

Adnams Extra c.1995

Batemans' Louth Festival Ale c.1993 

Timothy Taylor Landlord 2000-01

Castle Rock *something or other* Bitter 2001


----------



## Dave70 (18/7/11)

Hofbrauhaus, Munich. Yeah, its a little touristy - but the ghosts are still there.
Opened with half a liter of weiss.
Washed down a _Wurstplatte_ with a stein of Spaten lager.
Rounded out the evening with 1L each of Dunkel and the house beer.
Danced briefly on the way back from the toilet with some traditionally attired _Frau _ as the oompah band scorched through another Polka.
Top night. 

Dunkel (left) Hofbrauhaus (right). Tried to re capture the magic, but every euro lager I've made has been rubbish.


----------



## evil_as_skeletor (18/7/11)

Samuel Adams Boston Lager.

More than just a beer to me.


----------



## Nick JD (18/7/11)

Sydneybrewer said:


> can not fault this one, perfect was what came to mind



That's the NY Saison? I had one of them recently in the 'States. Was freakin awesome. Bout 8%, tasted like pears? Mmmmmm.

US has good taste in beer. This was the place I tasted that Saison: it's on the left row about halfway down. $5 a bottle. Australia is a beer-drinker's HELL. Check out the fuckin menu - these are eating-out prices, not bottlo.


----------



## C-MOR (19/7/11)

Had a pint of bridge rds - bling IPA the other day, man i loved it


----------



## Sydneybrewer (19/7/11)

Nick JD said:


> That's the NY Saison? I had one of them recently in the 'States. Was freakin awesome. Bout 8%, tasted like pears



Yep that's the one, had it at the Astoria beer garden in Queens NY, was one of those beer moments where you just sit back and say wow


----------



## chunckious (19/7/11)

C-MOR said:


> Had a pint of bridge rds - bling IPA the other day, man i loved it



I'm hearin'ya mate. Tasty indead.


----------



## Marshman (19/7/11)

Couldn't name one, here's my greatest hits though;

Brewdog Tokyo, St Bernardus ABT 12, 3Ravens Double Barrel (Smoky pinot one), Mountain Goat Pale*, Liefmans Goudenband, Traquair Jacobite, Emerson's Tairei George 2011.

*deceased.


----------

